# FreeBSD ZFS on UEFI support just landed



## Beastie7 (Jan 15, 2016)

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=294068

wo0t!


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 15, 2016)

And it's supposed to be merged in time for 10.3-RELEASE. I wonder if bsdinstall support will follow in time.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2016)

It's going to be a tight schedule if this is going to be included in 10.3-RELEASE. I do hope it gets there on time.

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/schedule.html


----------



## Beastie7 (Jan 15, 2016)

Allan Jude is working on plugging it in with BEs and the bsdinstaller currently. GELI support on UEFI is also being worked on as well. From their tweets it look to be trivial merging.


----------



## forquare (Jan 15, 2016)

Beastie7 said:


> Allan Jude is working on plugging it in with BEs and the bsdinstaller currently. GELI support on UEFI is also being worked on as well. From their tweets it look to be trivial merging.



Allan and Kris were talking about it on last weeks BSDNow episode, specifically between 19:30–26:30.  Here are the relevant show notes (copied from the link):


> It’s been in phabricator for a while (and PC-BSD), but the support for Boot-Environments has now landed upstream in -CURRENT
> This work was helped by cross-project collaboration when an IllumOS Developer, Toomas Soome, started porting the FreeBSD loader to IllumOS to replace GRUB there
> This gives Beastie menu the ability to look at the ZFS disk, and dynamically list boot-environments that it finds. (Much nicer than GRUB, which required a pre-written configuration file)
> This work was extended further, when Toomas Soome also ported the Beastie Menu to the UEFI loader which is now enabled by default for UEFI
> ...


----------

